# Microfiber cloths - yuck!



## rgrindle (Sep 25, 2007)

Do all microfiber cloths feel icky? I want to like them, I do, but I can't stand to touch them. (I also don't like touching cotton balls. A texture aversion?) They stick to my cuticles and my hands if they're dry, they stick to EVERYTHING when you wash them in the washing machine. Static city! Are they all like this, or is it just the ones that DH bought?


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

They're all like that. It's the point. They are made with little fibers that are star shaped (or more like asterisk shaped) so little particles of dirt stick, and they have a static electric pull so that dirt clings that way. They are really good at cleaning, but the texture could be uncomfortable, sure. They're amazing at mirrors, glass, and faucets. Just ever so slightly damp. And great for countertops, a little more damp. The best ones I've ever had were from Gaiam -- they're much thicker and soft, but yes, they still have that microfiber feeling. That's what makes them work.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm with you on this one, i hate them as well, just because I can't stand they way they feel. Makes my skin crawl, yuck!


----------



## rgrindle (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
I'm with you on this one, i hate them as well, just because I can't stand they way they feel. Makes my skin crawl, yuck!

Thank goodness I'm not alone in this! I was beginning to think I was a freak. I just wish there were some way around it.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Torture almost as bad as touching terracotta yikes.....


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Just like nails on a chalkboard. *shudders*

My husband LIKES the feel. I think it reminds him of a cat's tongue or something. My skin is so dry that microfiber just seems to drag and scratch, I can just hear the sound . . . ugh.


----------



## rgrindle (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I can just hear the sound . . . ugh.

You just made my stomach turn







but that's it exactly.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmummy* 
Torture almost as bad as touching terracotta yikes.....

*shudder* and wet hands picking up newspaper AAAAAGGHHGHGHGHGH

I just can't get past it either


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

I have to sew a peice of different material on one side to even use the things.ugh.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
I'm with you on this one, i hate them as well, just because I can't stand they way they feel. Makes my skin crawl, yuck!

Me too!!


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

So funny! DH can't even stand to stuff Fuzzi Bunz with the microfiber. It drives him up the wall. I think it's a bit scratchy but not so bad. Terra cotta, though, yeesh!


----------



## mysonshine (Jan 29, 2005)

You're all making me laugh. I get the same feeling on all those. My family always thought I was nuts for the wet hands on newspaper. So glad I'm not alone!


----------



## rgrindle (Sep 25, 2007)

Somehow I've never experienced wet hands on newspaper. I'll know to avoid it from now on, though, since I seem to have all these other aversions!


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Quivering, rubbing hands, ewwwww!


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't touch them, either. The closest thing to a solution that I have found is to grease my hands up with lotion. That of course, ruins me for wiping down the mirrors and stuff.

I even have a hard time with some kinds of paper towels. The "cloth like" ones (Bounty?) I can't touch those, either.


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hookahgirl* 
I have to sew a peice of different material on one side to even use the things.ugh.

This is a great idea! I don't like the feel of microfiber either. We only have one cloth because of it but it works so great for dusting that I've been loathe to part with it. I wear gloves when using it!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
I can't touch them, either. The closest thing to a solution that I have found is to grease my hands up with lotion. That of course, ruins me for wiping down the mirrors and stuff.

I even have a hard time with some kinds of paper towels. The "cloth like" ones (Bounty?) I can't touch those, either.

ohh me too. wet hands on anything like this.... like kleenex with wet hands,awww gawd!!







:


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I wear gloves while cleaning. (you won't feel the microfiber that way)


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

They are great, but I totally agree that they *feel* yicky. We used them a TON when we moved last year, and my hands were sooo dry from all the work we were doing, the cloths pretty much STUCK to my fingers. Eeeeeew!

They're invaluable for us, though, because DH is seriously allergic to dust, and I don't want to use Pledge or whatever... so a cloth we can wipe off dust with that doesn't require chemicals really makes life easier. I put up with the texture issue.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Doesn't bother me but I hear a lot of people can't stand the feel of them.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
I wear gloves while cleaning. (you won't feel the microfiber that way)









The only downside there is that I then have to touch the gloves.

What doubly sucks is when DH is "nice" and splurges on those gloves that are "flocked" on the inside.

Where's the skeeve smilie when you need it?


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

: I can't stand the feel of microfiber on my hands, but I swear by it for a handkerchief.

I had a horrible drippy cold at work one day and needed some serious absorbency. I grabbed a new auto/shop towel from the supply room and noticed it felt totally different on my face and didn't irritate my nose.. They're my absolute favorite now.


----------



## kokonutmama (Feb 12, 2006)

I just had to chime it, not because I hate microfiber, it sticks to my hands but I can stand it fine, it's terra cotta that gets me, ugh, just the thought of it sets my teeth on edge. I never knew that happened to anyone else.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rgrindle* 
Thank goodness I'm not alone in this! I was beginning to think I was a freak. I just wish there were some way around it.









There is. Use cotton rags instead.

It might not be "perfect" on things like windows, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

My new use for them, throw one in with a load of washing. Any tissues/paper that got left in pockets sticks to the microfiber.

I found out by accident but there was no tissue lint on any of the clothes, just the microfiber cloth I was washing.

Of course the down side is picking the lint off the cloth ewwww


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

The "good" ones feel icky, cheap knock-offs don't work at all and don't feel so icky. I have a whole TOWEL made of it (it was for drying car windows I think, but I got it when I had butt-length hair).


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahem.

The worst feeling in the world... worse than terra cotta, worse even than scraping your teeth on a wooden Popsicle stick... is this.

Damp fingers, such as are obtained by eating slices of apple, on the pages of an old book. A really old second-hand book, where the pages are thick and clothy, and the dampness of the fingers causes the paper to pill up into little balls. *shudder*

I have very specific aversions.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Ahem.

The worst feeling in the world... worse than terra cotta, worse even than scraping your teeth on a wooden Popsicle stick... is this.

Damp fingers, such as are obtained by eating slices of apple, on the pages of an old book. A really old second-hand book, where the pages are thick and clothy, and the dampness of the fingers causes the paper to pill up into little balls. *shudder*

I have very specific aversions.









i agree. wet hands and paper are my absolute *shudder* aversion
gaaack!!!

nak


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 6, 2004)

None of us have dust allergies, but I can't imagine buying a rag. I dust with a mister and barely damp rag-recycled clothing--old socks work best. And for glass, newspaper works great with vinegar. As for the texture, it just sticks to my hands, like bugs crawling on me.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyBee* 
None of us have dust allergies, but I can't imagine buying a rag. I dust with a mister and barely damp rag-recycled clothing--old socks work best. And for glass, newspaper works great with vinegar. As for the texture, it just sticks to my hands, like bugs crawling on me.

I don't use microfiber for dusting. We have fuzzi bunz . . . with microfiber inserts. Drives me nuts.


----------



## lyndal (Mar 9, 2014)

i guess you could wear gloves but they kind of bother me as well...especially cotton gloves...latex might not be so bad.


----------

